# Redlight therapy on testosterone, bone growth, and masseter muscle



## tincelw (Jun 29, 2019)

*Red light therapy and its effects on testosterone, bone health, and Masseter strength

Testosterone:*

"We found fairly significant differences between those who received the active light treatment, and the controls. Before treatment, both groups averaged a sexual satisfaction score of around 2 out of 10, but after treatment the group exposed to the bright light was scoring sexual satisfaction scores of around 6.3 -- a more than 3-fold increase on the scale we used. In contrast, the control group only showed an average score of around 2.7 after treatment.".The control group did not see testosterone rises, but the active light therapy group showed a huge increase from about 2.1 ng/ml to 3.6 ng/ml in just 2 weeks. [2]

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/09/160918214443.htm

A 2013 study in Biomedical Research found that red light therapy at 670 nanometers (nm) increased the serum testosterone levels of lab rats, with no noted side effects.









https://www.alliedacademies.org/art...elevatingserum-testosterone-level-in-rats.pdf


Another 2013 study on testosterone in rats published in the Nepal Medical College Journal found that the follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH), which are connected to the production of testosterone and natural sex steroids, were elevated in rats subjected to light for 70 days. [10] The FSH and LH pathway is essentially the same in humans, and they’re referred to as “gonadotropins” because of their ability to stimulate testicular function

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24592797

After five days of chest exposure sufficient to cause reddening, circulating testosterone increased by 120%. After eight days without additional UV exposure, testosterone returned to initial levels. When the genital area was exposed, testosterone levels increased by 200%


*Theory on how this works: Red and infrared wavelengths penetrate and stimulate leydig cells, which produce testosterone within the testicles. This stimulation increases testosterone production *_The major flaw of all of this is lack of studies, and participants. To counter this I looked at studies of sunlight and its effects on testosterone as the mechanism is similar and is more widely researched_

Average testosterone levels in summer vs winter (I assume difference is due to sun exposure) Sample size=80




https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5057046/


(Important disclaimer: most Infrared lights emit heat, The temperature of the testes is maintained at 35 degrees Celsius (95 degrees Fahrenheit). Make sure that you keep it cool) either by increasing distance of light or other methods.


*Bone growth:*
"In conclusion, LA promotes longitudinal bone growth in adolescent rats, suggesting that laser acupuncture may be a promising intervention for improving the growth potential for children and adolescents."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23986782

A positive effect of low-level laser energy on bone regeneration within a certain relationship between dose and output power was found. LLLT stimulates cellular metabolism, increasing protein synthesis and subsequent bone regeneration. A high dose combined with low power or a low dose combined with high power appears to produce a positive effect.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28742438 (review of 19studies (out of 230 only 19met inclusion criteria)


"No significant difference in new cartilage formation and inflammation was found between the groups (p > 0.05). However, there was significantly more new bone formation in the experimental group (p < 0.05)." (This means that your nose will not grow @Gudru)
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27058019


*Masseter hypertrophy*: (limitation is it was only used on patients will orofacial pain)

In the EG, the study results revealed average increments of 0.77 (0.08) millimeter in masseter thickness (P < 0.05) and 7.39 (0.58) millimeter for mouth opening https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28536904

"All patients showed improvement in muscle contraction strength of about 2.51-3.01 kgf on the right and left masseter muscle."
(Irradiation area: • 5 mm2–without intraoral extremity • 4 mm2–with intraoral extremity (when it is used, 20% of its potency is lost) • Wavelength: 670 nm (visible as red)









For those confused x axis represents initial bite strength, and y represents after laser. Participants with lower initial biting strength saw larger gains.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16144479



How to use (wavelengths and time) @MadMong for you bro






“The wavelengths of light used for LLLT fall into an “optical window” at red and NIR wavelengths (600–1070 nm) . Effective tissue penetration is maximized in this range, as the principal tissue chromophores (hemoglobin and melanin) have high absorption bands at wavelengths shorter than 600 nm. Wavelengths in the range 600–700 nm are used to treat superficial tissue, and longer wavelengths in the range 780–950 nm, which penetrate further, are used to treat deeper-seated tissues. Wavelengths in the range 700–770 nm have been found to have limited biochemical activity and are therefore not used”

*Time*:

It is well established that if the light applied is not of sufficient irradiance or the irradiation time is too short then there is no response. If the irradiance is too high or irradiation time is too long then the response may be inhibited.Somewhere in between is the optimal combination of irradiance and time for stimulation.






Most studies practice 15-30minutes ,



formula for irradiance (λ represents wavelength), so lowering wavelength lowers irradiance


_Wavelength: (600–1070 nm) avoid 700-770_
_Time: General rule, 10-30minutes depending on wavelength, distance from light, and area of surface either go to the higher or lower boundaries_
_https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3288797/_


*Safety*:
In addition to noting increased sperm motility, a 2017 study published in Scientific Reports found that these treatments were safe, and did not induce any oxidative DNA damage to the sperm or testes. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28425485


_A note: these articles are generally less reliable and more speculative due to the limitations of studies. But by trying out and testing these methods we can help advance these theories and help other looksmaxers. This is more for people who have already purchased and are open to try new methods_


TL;DR
Testosterone production (2.1 ng/ml to 3.6 ng/ml in just 2 weeks)
Bone growth and repair ( LLLT stimulates cellular metabolism, increasing protein synthesis and subsequent bone regeneration)
Masseter hypertrophy ("All patients showed improvement in muscle contraction strength of about 2.51-3.01 kgf on the right and left masseter muscle.")


Join discord or react with puke emoji if you want to be tagged in the next thread
@Vitruvian @Guest @Soulsmaxx @MadMong @Bluepill @her @You @Gebirgscel @TubOfLard @Arkantos @AspiringChad @dogtown @Dude420 @Krezo @AdamLamberg @Mewisthekey @Saturn @TubOfLard


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Jun 29, 2019)

einstein iq post with scientific evidence


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Jun 29, 2019)

TLDR


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 29, 2019)

when think.of redlight therapy i think.of something d dangerous that will give you cancer


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 29, 2019)

My guy 🤩


----------



## samm735 (Jun 29, 2019)

high IQ post


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 29, 2019)

Barreee long fam, I can't read


----------



## Cretinous (Jun 29, 2019)

aka get out of the house and get some sunlight


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jun 29, 2019)

redlight owns
joovv is good but expensive


----------



## tincelw (Jun 29, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> aka get out of the house and get some sunlight



Yeah thats true
but sun has a broader range of wavelengths




So you will get premature aging (Collagen I formation was 56 percent less in the papillary dermis of photodamaged skin than in skin protected from the sun https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2699641/), and risk of skin cancer also . 

but sun is still legit af


----------



## tincelw (Jun 29, 2019)

for those still not convinced:








The Therapeutic Effects of Red and Near-Infrared Light (2017)


1. Introduction I have previously written about the vast research showing that irradiation by red light or near-infrared appears to have ...




valtsus.blogspot.com


----------



## her (Jun 29, 2019)

red light therapy is fucking godsent


----------



## Tom2004 (Jun 29, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Barreee long fam, I can't read


Ur not road cuz


----------



## retard (Jun 29, 2019)

So if I shine a light on my legs I will get taller ?


----------



## tincelw (Jun 29, 2019)

retard said:


> So if I shine a light on my legs I will get taller ?



highly doubt it tbh


----------



## Craxio (Jun 29, 2019)

Would this work?
Or this


----------



## tincelw (Jun 29, 2019)

Craxio said:


> Would this work?
> Or this


yeah second one seems legit

wavelength is ideal for acne, and timing is similar to that used in many studies.
also blue +red light is ideal for acne (youll see in the other thread)

however you might want to get something more versatile which can be used on other parts of your body


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 30, 2019)

Everything works on rats. Everything.


Anyway, this seems rather lifefuel. But can we get the consensus, which LLLT devices and routines are best "bang for buck"?


----------



## x30001 (Jun 30, 2019)

RLT is actually legit for humans too. Tons of benefits. I'm usually the biggest annoying cynic on here but I can't say anything bad about red light therapy.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 1, 2019)

x30001 said:


> RLT is actually legit for humans too. Tons of benefits. I'm usually the biggest annoying cynic on here but I can't say anything bad about red light therapy.


Can you decommend best "bang for buck" LLLT devices?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 3, 2019)

Bump, this is important if it is true. Which devices would be best to buy that you can use while working at computer?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 4, 2019)

Bump!!!!


----------



## x30001 (Jul 4, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Bump, this is important if it is true. Which devices would be best to buy that you can use while working at computer?


f.lux software for screen color. and i got my red light device from currentbody.com



Qty​Item name​1​Beurer IL 35 Infrared Lamp​


hope i helped


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 4, 2019)

x30001 said:


> f.lux software for screen color. and i got my red light device from currentbody.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F.lux is legit, but how close do you have to keep the bauer lamp? And why is it considered best option?


----------



## x30001 (Jul 4, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> F.lux is legit, but how close do you have to keep the bauer lamp? And why is it considered best option?


idk it hasn't arrived yet


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 9, 2019)

Question:
Is 600-700 nm the ideal range for testosterone and collagen production?


----------



## Maxout (Jul 9, 2020)

High IQ


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 16, 2021)

tincelw said:


> *Red light therapy and its effects on testosterone, bone health, and Masseter strength
> 
> Testosterone:*
> 
> ...


What's your discord bro? Do you have a discord group or something?


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Aug 7, 2022)

Bump, any red light maxxers here?


----------



## mvp2v1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Jaws: Masseter pattern vs Temporal pattern


This post is an extension to a question I have been asking for some years now: how to properly close the jaws? There is going to be quite a lot of inf...




the-great-work.org





Temporalis is more important than masseters


----------



## serbiangandy (Aug 7, 2022)

Any differences between 660 and 670 nm? I looked for a 670 nm red light but I only found 660. Went ahead and bought it, using 15 min at 65 cm away. Planning on 3-6 month update


----------

